# Trivia 5/12



## luckytrim (May 12, 2020)

trivia 5/12
DID YOU KNOW ...
The biggest roundabout ( traffic circle ) in the world is  located at
Putrajaya in Malaysia. It is 2.2 miles (3.5 km) in  diameter.


1. What American cartoon character called out, "There's no  need to fear,
______ is here"?
2. The 1820 United States presidential election was the last  contest where a 
candidate ran unopposed. Who was the winner ?
  a. - Monroe
  b. - Jackson
  c. - Madison
  d. - Jefferson
3. Strange Words are These ; SOLICITUDE ;
  a. - Enticement to buy
  b. - Alone in a Crowd
  c. - Win Over by Flattery
  d. - Feel Overly Concerned
4. Can you name the only God that carries the same name in  both Greek and 
Roman Myth ?
5.  Which of the following sites would a "thanatourist" most  likely visit 
while on vacation?
  a. - Peppermint Lounge, New York city
  b. - Stonehenge, United Kingdom
  c. - Lizzie Borden's House, Fall River, Mass.
  d. - Independence Hall, Philadelphia
6. Name the Novel ;
"You must be crazy to fight in a war, but if you're crazy they  wouldn't 
allow you to fight!"
7. Fill in the Blank ;
_______ is the supreme Deity of the Hindu  Religion.
8. Famous Ad Campaigns Dept. ;
What did Johnson and Johnson Baby Shampoo  promise?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During WWII, a weapon was designed called the “Who, ME??” , a  stink spray
designed to be sprayed on the enemy to humiliate and shatter  the morale of
the Germans.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Underdog
2. - a
3. - d
4. Apollo
5. - c
6. 'Catch-22'
7. Krishna
8. "No More Tears"

TRUTH !!
(But it SMELLED like CRAP !!)

Who Me was a top secret sulfurous non-lethal chemical weapon  developed by
the American Office of Strategic Services during World War II,  to be used by
the French Resistance against German officers. Who Me smelled  strongly of
fecal matter, and was issued in pocket atomizers intended to  be
unobtrusively sprayed on a German officer, humiliating him  and, by
extension, demoralizing the occupying German  forces.

The experiment was very short-lived, however. Who Me had a  high
concentration of extremely volatile sulfur compounds that were  very
difficult to control: more often than not, the person who did  the spraying
also ended up smelling as bad as the one targeted.  After only  two weeks
it was concluded that Who Me was a dismal failure.


----------

